# A nice Merckx frame blog



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I found this thru someone. Not sure if this site belongs to someone who is already posting here. But the info on it is interesting

http://www.tearsforgears.com/

Also a Merckx serial number archive. From that archive I have found alot of frames I've seen on ebay and some from people posting here. I even found the 10th anniversary TSX frame I bought on ebay last winter; with the same pictures used in the ebay auction.

http://www.cadre.org/Merckx/


----------

